# I now support Ceasefire Maryland!



## Grenadier (Feb 8, 2008)

That's right.  A very powerful anti-gun organization that I had condemned for many years, known as "Ceasefire Maryland" (formerly known as "The Maryland Committee for Handgun Control" as well as "Marylands Against Handgun Abuse"), has taken a 180 degree turn, given the, ahem, change of ownership.  :rofl:

http://www.associatedgunclubs.org/leg2008/Legislative_Report_02-05-08_Special_Edition.pdf

Even better, the old regime lost their charters, and as a result, now have no rights to be on the Maryland Handgun Roster Board!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 8, 2008)

HOOah!


----------



## chinto (Feb 9, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> That's right.  A very powerful anti-gun organization that I had condemned for many years, known as "Ceasefire Maryland" (formerly known as "The Maryland Committee for Handgun Control" as well as "Marylands Against Handgun Abuse"), has taken a 180 degree turn, given the, ahem, change of ownership.  :rofl:
> 
> http://www.associatedgunclubs.org/leg2008/Legislative_Report_02-05-08_Special_Edition.pdf
> 
> Even better, the old regime lost their charters, and as a result, now have no rights to be on the Maryland Handgun Roster Board!




I hope that means they are finally pro gun??   well the stupid gun control laws and other things like them back east is why I will never live back there!  there is a limit to the legal stupidity I can handle!!!


----------



## jamz (Feb 9, 2008)

Isn't that great? 

I hope you guys can go ahead and approve a whole ton of new guns for MD.


----------

